# Dallas Mavericks vs Memphis Grizzlies (April 11th)



## Tersk

<center>*

















Dallas Mavericks (52-24) vs Memphis Grizzlies (43-22)

Starting Lineups:





































vs.




































<center>


Key Reserves






























Daniels | Van Horn | Bradley | Henderson






























Wells | Posey | Watson | Cardinal


Key Matchup:








vs








</center>
*

*Season Series*
Dallas Mavericks 112-88 Memphis Grizzlies 
Dallas Mavericks 98-85 Memphis Grizzlies 
2-0

Theo's tips to winning
*Defense:* Us Mavericks haven't let the Grizzlies score above 90 points this season, why bother starting now? And considering we have a full strength side back and Avery Johnson at the helm, (hopefully) it looks like the streak will continue

*Pace:* The game against Dallas will be Memphis' consecutive one, whereas we have a few days to rest. We need those days to rest and get into good shape, so we can outrun the Grizzlies. Granted the match is against the Bobcats, but they should still be tired.

*Tha Diggler*: Pau Gasol seems to do a pretty good job defending star PF's, and he does an exceptional job on Kevin Garnett. For Dallas to win, we need to have our star 7 foot German on fire and blazing. He will also need to contain Pau


*My Prediction: Dallas (102) beats Memphis (95)*


----------



## Tersk

*Re: Dallas Mavericks vs Memphis Grizzlies (April 13th)*

Want uCash points? Well if you get the game thread up over 200 posts, ever post _thereafter_ will earn you 500 points. One night only, as it will go down many more points after this game

Click here to read details


----------



## Tersk

*Re: Dallas Mavericks vs Memphis Grizzlies (April 13th)*

All you guests should register and join in on the action and discuss about our (soon-to be) victory over the Grizz. It'd be great to hear your opinions, plus it takes like a minute and is free


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

*Re: Dallas Mavericks vs Memphis Grizzlies (April 13th)*

My prediction:
Mavericks 110
-
Memphis 103


----------



## aussiewill

Well if we play anthing like waht we did vs the Jazz we will be in for a rude shock. They know how to play in the big time when it counts, they have beaten the Spurs twice this season and could very well knock the Suns off in the 1st round imo. AJ wont let us have such a poor game again, well he shouldn't anyway. I realise the players would be getting weary, but it is the time to pop the clutch and get into that final gear, we need all the momentum that we can get going into the playoffs. I would love to see Marquis get some time to prove himself while JHo is a bit of a slump and cause some commotion by getting into the paint and so forth. He and Harris are really the only players on the team who can leave their defenders to eat their dust. I think we need more of this and stop relying on the outside shot so much. 

For the game we just need to keep Gasol away and the rest of the team will follow suit so we should have this one all ready to put it in the bag, Mavs win 101-91.


----------



## Zach

Dallas 103
Memphis 92


----------



## The Future7

We need this game. We are so close to catching up to the Spurs. This is gonna be a good game and the Mavs will win.
111-101 Mavs


----------



## Gambino

Dallas will not play lacksidasical in this game and come off from the start with intensity on both ends. Dallas wins this one easily and shuts them down.

Dallas 101
Memphis 83
Final.


----------



## master8492

Grizzlies to Win

Grizzlies 98
Mavericks 92


----------



## Tristan

HUGE game for memphis. as much as i want them to keep winning (so minny wouldnt get in the PO, cuz i absolutely despise the team), our mavz need to keep winning. memphis knows this is a huge game for them in order to stay on the PO, but on our side, our key players need to step it up and put a D on JWill and Pau. We'll win

109-92 mavz


----------



## fuzzrhythm

it'll be a hard-fought win.

Mavs 98
Grizz 92


----------



## Tersk

Wait, is Jerry Stackhouse playing?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Grizzles are gonna have to give it there all here. They don't have their spot in the playoffs offically locked up, and they could still maybe catch denver to move to 7th. If the Mavs want to win this one, they're gonna have to be prepared to take on the Grizzlies best effort.


----------



## Rhubarb

Pau has been hitting some good form of late, whilst Dirk is...well...Dirk. Should be a good matchup.

The man to look out for from the Grizzlies is Shane Battier IMO. Vastly underrated, and destroyed us Raptors a few games ago -- possibly why I tend to rate the guy.

Methinks Memphis have more to play for then the Mavs, but the Mavs should just do enough to ensure a victory.

Mavs 103
Grizz 95


----------



## Tersk

Rhubarb said:


> Pau has been hitting some good form of late, whilst Dirk is...well...Dirk. Should be a good matchup.
> 
> The man to look out for from the Grizzlies is Shane Battier IMO. Vastly underrated, and destroyed us Raptors a few games ago -- possibly why I tend to rate the guy.
> 
> Methinks Memphis have more to play for then the Mavs, but the Mavs should just do enough to ensure a victory.
> 
> Mavs 103
> Grizz 95


Aussie boy eh? Sydney > Melbourne


----------



## P2TheTruth34

Mavs Win Because of Dirk 

105-96


----------



## Kunlun

Hahaha, why is Gasol's picture so small compared to Dirk's in the key matchup? Anyways I pick Mavericks to win 105-100.


----------



## NastyN44

Theo! said:


> Wait, is Jerry Stackhouse playing?


yeah... unless he gets suspended, if not he will but I was kind of wondering why he wasnt a "key reserve"


----------



## GNG

Kunlun said:


> Hahaha, why is Gasol's picture so small compared to Dirk's in the key matchup? Anyways I pick Mavericks to win 105-100.


BBB.net doesn't have a headshot for Gasol. I'm not sure why.


----------



## GNG

*Visit the Memphis Game Thread*

We're doing a similar promotion to the one here. Details are in the sig. We'd love to have Mavericks' posters come in and give us another opinion.

Dallas has had our number lately, and like everyone else, we don't have an answer for Dirk. We've been shaping up lately though and have been blowing teams out. It should be interesting.


----------



## GNG

Also, James Posey has missed several games in a row due to a hip injury sustained on March 26 and isn't expected back tomorrow. The amazing Dahntay Jones has been getting his minutes.


----------



## Elyas

I don't think Memphis will take this one, but it isn't going to be easy. Dallas has started to prove they have the "tough" mentality to win games like this. And good luck to Memphis, they deserve to make the playoffs more than Minnesota.

Mavs 96
Memphis 89


----------



## ATLien

Dallas should take this one. They can't guard Dirk.

Mavs 100
Grizz 78


----------



## Tersk

Season series: Dallas leads, 2-0

Key matchup

Paul Gasol vs. Dirk Nowitzki: A poll of NBA general managers before the season listed Nowitzki as the league's top international player. Right behind him was Gasol. The Grizzlies forward said Nowitzki deserves the recognition, but you can believe he wants to make a statement that he's closing the gap. So far, that hasn't happened. Nowitzki has averaged 27 points and 15.5 rebounds in the two games against Memphis this season. Gasol has countered with averages of 17 points and 8.5 rebounds. Gasol is a very good player, but Nowitzki is the one who has elevated his game this season.
Inside the Grizzlies

Coming on strong: A strong April has Memphis on the verge of its second consecutive playoff appearance. The Grizzlies have won four of their first five games by an average of 19.2 points. This push has allowed them to increase their cushion over a fading Minnesota for the eighth and final playoff spot.

The Czar: Coach Mike Fratello has done a good job of leading the Grizzlies back into the playoff race. A team that was six games under .500 when Fratello replaced Hubie Brown on Dec. 2 is 38-21 since he's taken over. Fratello picked up his 600th win as coach early last month. Only nine coaches in league history reached the milestone quicker.
Inside the Mavericks

Making a stand: Much has been made of the Mavericks' improved defense under Avery Johnson. That's justified, but they had a few gems before Johnson took over. One came in the last meeting between these teams Nov. 27. The Mavericks held the Grizzlies to 27 second-half points – the best defensive second half in club history – on 10-of-40 shooting.

Feeling good: What's the most gratifying aspect of the team's 10-2 start under Johnson? "I like the way our guys have tried to make a conscious effort of wearing other teams down with our pressure defense and with the way we've been running offensively," Johnson said. "That's something we consciously think about, giving up yourself to wear the other team down. That's a part of playing unselfish basketball."


----------



## Rhubarb

Theo! said:


> Aussie boy eh? Sydney > Melbourne


That I am.

I've noticed you and Greg Ostertag! on the boards as well.

And please, Melbourne craps all over Sydney


----------



## Tersk

Rhubarb said:


> That I am.
> 
> I've noticed you and Greg Ostertag! on the boards as well.
> 
> And please, Melbourne is like crap compared to Sydney


He's from Adelaide, he doesn't count

Oh, and btw I fixed your sentence up


----------



## Rhubarb

Theo! said:


> He's from Adelaide, he doesn't count


True that.

I have the feeling I know Greg Ostertag! from a different board...


----------



## Tersk

Matt Pintos Preview 


> The Mavericks put the wraps on what has been a perfect home stand Monday night (April 11 at 7:30pm CT), when they confront the feisty Memphis Grizzlies at American Airlines Center. While the Grizz are close to clinching their second straight playoff appearance, the 52-24 Mavs have secured their fifth consecutive postseason berth and homecourt advantage in round one as the West's number four seed. Memphis is fighting with a host of teams for the sixth, seventh and eighth spots. Dallas has ripped off seven consecutive homecourt triumphs as it continues building momentum for the playoffs, but it will be challenged in this one. The Grizzlies had won four of five decisively before confronting Charlotte at home Sunday night. They are deep, tough and very motivated at the moment. This game should look a lot like playoff basketball.
> 
> The Mavericks haven't seen this Southwest Division opponent since late November, but will see them twice between now and the regular season's conclusion April 20. Dallas is 2-0 in the season series, posting a pair of early season double-digit victories over Memphis. November 6 at home the Mavs demolished the Grizzlies 112-88 outshooting them from the field 50%-37%, out-rebounding them 53-36 while collecting 11 steals and 9 blocked shots. Michael Finley contributed 23 offensively, Dirk Nowitzki came through with a 22 point, 13 rebound performance in the triumph. Three weeks later in their first game at the new Fed-Ex Forum in Memphis, the Mavericks recovered from a seven-point halftime deficit and outscored the Grizz 47-27 in the second half en route to a 98-85 win. Dirk Nowitzki was unstoppable with 32 points and 18 boards as the Mavericks again held Memphis to 37% shooting defensively. This game figures to be tougher than either of the first two.
> 
> Since the Mavericks last saw the Grizzlies, Memphis has bid Hubie Brown a fond farewell as head coach and bought in completely to the disciplines of new head man Mike Fratello. They are 38-21 under Fratello's guidance and could be a very dangerous round one foe for the likes of Phoenix or San Antonio. Memphis will likely be without James Posey (bruised right hip), center Jake Tsakalidis (strained right hamstring) and Stromile Swift (irregular heartbeat) in this game, but it will still be formidable.
> 
> Jason Williams is the Grizz starter at the point. The Mavericks have been able to control his offensive effectiveness in the first two encounters with Memphis as he's been held to 5.5ppg on 30% field goal shooting. His performance is often times a gauge of team success with the ball for the Grizzlies. He is very vulnerable to well executed high screen and rolls at the defensive end. Expect Jason Terry and Dirk Nowitzki to run that play frequently through the course of this game in hopes of exploiting Williams and possibly getting him into foul trouble. Terry will be challenged in this game to stay disciplined at the defensive end against the frenetic Williams and aggressive offensively to keep the heat on a very tough-minded Memphis defensive outfit.
> 
> Grizz starting shooting guard Mike Miller lit up Miami for a season high 30 points Friday night as Memphis routed the Shaq-less Heat. He's a streak shooter, who may well be guarded by Josh Howard. Mavs starting '2' guard Michael Finley's due for a big shooting night. This would be an opportune time for Fin to bust out.
> 
> Defensive-minded Shane Battier starts at small forward for Memphis in Posey's absence. He's a capable three-point shooter, especially from the corners, and can be fearless in attacking the rim off the dribble. The Mavs must keep him individually occupied at the defensive end so that he doesn't muck up the team scheme by lurking in the passing lanes to keep Dallas from developing half court flow offensively. Pau Gasol's back from an extended absence due to a stress fracture and will be a low post force to deal with in this game. But he has struggled to guard Dirk Nowitzki this season and should again in this one.
> 
> Active Lorenzen Wright will start opposite Erick Dampier in the pivot. Damp's continuing to show signs of progress since returning from a stress fracture of his own. He must do a solid job of keeping Wright quiet on the offensive glass in this game, while continuing to clog the middle effectively at the defensive end for Mavericks team defensive success.
> 
> Off the bench, the Grizzlies and Mavericks possess two units that are the envy of the league. Memphis' reserve corps of point guard Earl Watson, shooting guard Bonzi Wells, small forward Dahntay Jones and power forward Brian Cardinal is a scrappy, hustling outfit that can reek havoc when it's called upon. The Mavs counter of Devin Harris, Marquis Daniels, Jerry Stackhouse, Keith Van Horn and Alan Henderson is as solid if not more explosive. The outcome when the benches collide could go a long way towards determining this game's outcome.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to this game. Memphis is well coached, disciplined, strong-minded and willed defensively and deep. The Grizzlies are the type of team that will challenge the Mavericks on multiple levels, which is a great thing at this time of the season. Expect this to be a physical, at times combative game in which both teams will come full force. At the end of the night, I expect that the Mavericks will have too much firepower for the Grizzlies and persevere on their home floor. But that won't happen without locking down defensively, taking care of business on the boards and executing offensively to outlast this opponent.
> 
> In an atmosphere that will mirror what's ahead in the postseason enjoy what promises to be a 48-minute fight to the finish.


----------



## mavsman

I am not sure about this game. The Grizzlies have so much to play for and the Mavs have little to play for.

I think we are in for a let down game.

I am going with Grizzlies:

102-94

I sure hope I am wrong. The one thing I would really like to see the Mavericks do is establish our home court as a place where we are nearly impossible to beat. Since Avery took over we have defended our home court every time. So if we are not going to sweep these final two games against the Grizzlies I would rather have us win this one and lose the one in Memphis.


----------



## CLUTCH#41

With Stack out,Mavs still win 106-95
:banana:


----------



## Tersk

vBookie 

If you want to bet on the match, pretend as if it is already 6-0 (Memphis' way), does Dallas end up catching that deficit?

*Theos Tip*: Personally, I wouldn't bet on this match. Despite thinking the Mavericks will win I think the match will be close


----------



## Tersk

Earl Watson is starting, not sure if JWill is playing (I'll get back to you.)

Dampier on pace for 48 or so steals :laugh:


----------



## Mav4Life

Hola folks,
new to the forum here. I'm a huge Mavs fan from back when they first started.

Future home of the NBA CHAMPIONS!!!


----------



## Tersk

Pau drives on Damp and draws the foul

Mavs up 4-3 after Pau only connects on 1

Dirk misses his first shot attempt..hopefully he'll get hot


----------



## Tersk

Why do I always see sequences like this

9:23 DAL - E. Dampier offensive rebound
9:25 DAL - E. Dampier misses a layup
9:27 DAL - E. Dampier offensive rebound
9:30 DAL - J. Howard misses an 18-foot jumper from the left wing
9:34 DAL - J. Howard defensive rebound

Connect boys!

We starting off terribly again aswell, 1-7 FG


----------



## Tersk

Gasol doing really well against Dampier, but Dampier has 6 rebounds already!

Gasol already has 2 blocks, one on Howard and the other on Dirk (although shouldnt of been counted)

Mavericks 2 turnovers, Grizzlies 0. Come on boys, force some mistakes


----------



## Tersk

Devin Harris with a good pass to lead Josh Howard to the dunk

You know, if this was Don Nelson coaching we wouldn't have to worry about typing Devin Harris at all this thread unless it's like "and Devin got another DNP-CD"


----------



## Tersk

Unlucky, Stromile Swift and James Posey both just checked in. They were expected to not play against us


----------



## Dre

Both teams are shooting poor.


----------



## Tersk

*<marquee>1st quarter</marquee>*









Pau Gasol 5 points
Pau Gasol 3 rebounds
Mike Miller 3 assists
*23* 









Josh Howard 10 points
Erick Dampier 6 rebounds
Dirk Nowitzki, Michael Finley and Devin Harris 1 assist
*22*


----------



## Dre

Also, Josh looks like he's came back pretty strong from that off night against Utah with 10 and 4 already.


----------



## Tersk

_Dre_ said:


> Also, Josh looks like he's came back pretty strong from that off night against Utah with 10 and 4 already.


He's also shooting 50% (4-8) compared to the rest of the teams 35%


----------



## Tersk

Van Horn is in, already with 4 points this quarter


----------



## Volcom

I think the Grizz will take this one... They need the win more and Pau is gonna shut Dirk down..


----------



## Volcom

Grizzlies 105
Mavs 98


----------



## Tersk

Keith Van Horn is every where on this gamechannel

Rebound, Assist, Layup etc etc he's there

Ankle injury my butt


----------



## Vintage

Memphis is getting killed on the boards...

If nba.com is right, the Mavs are outrebounding the Grizzlies 20-9. Dampier has 6; Dirk has 5.


Edit: Howard has 5 as well.


----------



## Dre

Dirk hasn't made a field goal yet.


----------



## Vintage

What channel is the game on?

Dallas' defense has really improved under Avery Johnson's coaching. Memphis is shooting 37.5% right now; 25% from the 3 point range, giving up 8 rebounds on the offensive glass.


----------



## Tersk

Vintage said:


> What channel is the game on?
> 
> Dallas' defense has really improved under Avery Johnson's coaching. Memphis is shooting 37.5% right now; 25% from the 3 point range, giving up 8 rebounds on the offensive glass.


I'm watching it on the Yahoo Gamechannel


----------



## Dre

We've only had 2 three points attempts all game. Both misses.


----------



## Tersk

6:20 DAL - M. Daniels drives to the hoop for a layup
6:24 DAL - M. Daniels steals the ball from E. Watson

Hopefully he's getting back his confidence


----------



## Tersk

Dirk suddenly explodes and hits a layup and then gets a pass of a KVH steal for a 19ft jumper

Dirk has 8/6/1


----------



## Kekai

Ok theo here ya go. I can't believe you get so many people to post here. Dang good job recruiting. As for the game, I should expect Dirk to be dominating right now. I want the Mavs to win this game. Don't know why. IM pissed :curse:


----------



## GNG

We're having a hell of a time getting stops.

Dallas is 11/15 from the floor in the second quarter.


----------



## Tersk

Theo! said:


> 6:20 DAL - M. Daniels drives to the hoop for a layup
> 6:24 DAL - M. Daniels steals the ball from E. Watson
> 
> Hopefully he's getting back his confidence


1:38 DAL - M. Daniels steals the ball from P. Gasol
2:04 DAL - M. Daniels makes a 9-foot jumper along the right baseline. Assist: J. Terry

I love Marquis hands

He's also having a great game

Dallas have really been shooting well this 2nd quarter, we've got our FG% upto 50% from 36% or so


----------



## Tersk

Nice play by the Mavericks and Devin Harris. They set a double pick with Van Horn out top and Dampier down low. Grizzlies weren't even close to stopping it.


----------



## Volcom

Man, Marquis Daniels with ten points in the quarter... The Mavs have such good depth.


----------



## Tersk

Devin just misses a halfcourt shot


----------



## Tersk

<marquee>*Halftime*</marquee>








*Grizzlies 44*

Lorenzen Wright 11 points
Pau Gasol, Lorenzen Wright 4 rebounds
Mike Miller 3 assists








*Mavericks 51*

Josh Howard 12 points
Erick Dampier 8 rebounds
Jason Terry 2 assist


----------



## Kunlun

Dallas is playing great, they are so deep that even when Finely, one of your main players is off they are still scoring and up 51-44 at the half.


----------



## GNG

Good half for the Mavericks. 

They're doing a good job of exploiting our defensive rebounding weakness by grabbing nine in the half. They also really stepped up their shooting in the second quarter.


----------



## GNG

They also aren't letting us run. We have no fastbreak points in the first half. Pretty rare for our team.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Damp with 8 rebounds, but no points....hopefully he can get some scoring in! :banana: *


----------



## GNG

The quarter and halftime updates provided by the Memphis Grizzlies forum. 

Any posts from now until midnight CST will get you 100 uCash in the Memphis forum. So after you get 200 posts here, come on over to the Grizz forum.


----------



## Tersk

Kunlun said:


> Dallas is playing great, they are so deep that even when Finely, one of your main players is off they are still scoring and up 51-44 at the half.


Thats been happening a lot this season

Dampier with 0 points :laugh:


----------



## Volcom

I think the Grizz will come out hard in the second half to clinch a playoff spot. Hopefully Pau will take over. Lorenzen Wright looks to be having a fairly good game up against Dampier, he's pretty underrated


----------



## Tersk

rawse said:


> They also aren't letting us run. We have no fastbreak points in the first half. Pretty rare for our team.


Two words. Avery Johnson


----------



## Tersk

rawse said:


> The quarter and halftime updates provided by the Memphis Grizzlies forum.


Only the halftime one, I did the quarter time one all by myself



rawse said:


> Any posts from now until midnight CST will get you 100 uCash in the Memphis forum. So *after* you get 200 posts here, come on over to the Grizz forum.


After


----------



## Vintage

Dallas- 47.6% from field
25% from 3 pt range
25 rebounds


Memphis- 41.5%
0% from 3 pt range
15 rebounds


----------



## Vintage

Theo! said:


> Two words. Avery Johnson


What is the Mavs' record under Avery Johnson?

Also, didn't he just get a contract extension? What were the terms of it?


----------



## Tersk

Vintage said:


> What is the Mavs' record under Avery Johnson?
> 
> Also, didn't he just get a contract extension? What were the terms of it?


Something like 8-2, but I know we are 6-0 with him at home

It was 4 years aswell


----------



## Vintage

Does anyone have a stat sheet for when Avery Johnson took over? Such as opp ppg, opp fg percenage, etc.

I think it would be very interesting to see some stats of before/after effects of Avery Johnson's coaching.


----------



## Kunlun

Dallas offense is clicking and they are dominating the Grizzlies on the boards. Dampier just scored his first points of the game off a Jason Terry assist.


----------



## Tersk

Vintage said:


> Does anyone have a stat sheet for when Avery Johnson took over? Such as opp ppg, opp fg percenage, etc.
> 
> I think it would be very interesting to see some stats of before/after effects of Avery Johnson's coaching.


I'll do some research when the game is done, and make a thread about it


----------



## GNG

Theo! said:


> Something like 8-2, but I know we are 6-0 with him at home
> 
> It was 4 years aswell


Actually, they had a graphic at the beginning of the game saying 10-2, but that may include for when he filled in for Nellie toward the beginning of the year.


----------



## Vintage

Dallas has a 5 game lead on the 5th place team.

A win tonite gives Dallas a 5.5 game lead on Sacramento, with 5 games left.

Meaning, Dallas can clinch the 4th seed tonite, right? Important game as it would give Dallas HCA for the first series.


----------



## Tersk

Dallas with a quick 6-0 run to bring the lead back upto double digits


----------



## Volcom

I'm suprised to see that Josh Howard has taken more shots than Dirk so far.. Has he got a bigger role in the offense these days? Or is it just because Stackhouse is out?


----------



## Tersk

rawse said:


> Actually, they had a graphic at the beginning of the game saying 10-2, but that may include for when he filled in for Nellie toward the beginning of the year.



Nope, your probably correct. AJ filled in for Nellie, but the games went onto Nellies career record


----------



## Kunlun

Dirk is just abusing Shane Battier, there's nothing Shane can do against him.


----------



## Vintage

How does Lorenzen Wright have 16 points already against you?


----------



## Vintage

Kunlun said:


> Dirk is just abusing Shane Battier, there's nothing Shane can do against him.


Dirk just has too much size...nothing Battier can really do.


----------



## Tersk

Volcom said:


> I'm suprised to see that Josh Howard has taken more shots than Dirk so far.. Has he got a bigger role in the offense these days? Or is it just because Stackhouse is out?



Josh is a great player, he was the offensive leader of his team at Wake Forest -- so he can turn it on if needed. What I love about him though is that he focuses on defense which is what we need him for


----------



## Tersk

Kunlun said:


> Dirk is just abusing Shane Battier, there's nothing Shane can do against him.


Theres nothing nobody can do against the Digglenator


----------



## Vintage

Theo! said:


> Josh is a great player, he was the offensive leader of his team at Wake Forest -- so he can turn it on if needed. What I love about him though is that he focuses on defense which is what we need him for



He'd be a good fit in Chicago....a big 2 that can defend 2's and 3's....


He's a heckuva player for Dallas......I really enjoy watching him play (when I watch Dallas play).


----------



## GNG

Vintage said:


> How does Lorenzen Wright have 16 points already against you?


He's being very aggressive around the rim. Doing a nice job of finishing as well.

Also, the Mavs are focusing most of their defense on Pau.


----------



## Vintage

rawse said:


> He's being very aggressive around the rim. Doing a nice job of finishing as well.
> 
> Also, the Mavs are focusing most of their defense on Pau.



Ah.

I was wondering, because that seemed a bit strange. Who is guarding Wright? Dampier? Or is Dallas in a zone?


----------



## GNG

Kunlun said:


> Dirk is just abusing Shane Battier, there's nothing Shane can do against him.


Dirk is just four inches taller, really long and really versatile.

Shane's guarded Shaq one-on-one before, and last night, he was on Brevin Knight for a stretch. He really can guard just about anyone. But Dirk's a problem for anyone.


----------



## Tersk

Vintage said:


> He'd be a good fit in Chicago....a big 2 that can defend 2's and 3's....
> 
> 
> He's a heckuva player for Dallas......I really enjoy watching him play (when I watch Dallas play).


Well, tough luck because he ain't moving anywhere


----------



## Vintage

Memphis is really getting outworked on the boards, according to nba.com stats.

32-22 advantage for Dallas.

11-8 on the offensive end, advantage for Dallas.

21-14 defensive rebounding advantage for Dallas.


----------



## GNG

Battier just hit Memphis' fourth three pointer of the night.

Dallas is 0-6 from deep. What's going on there?

Memphis has cut the lead to four three times now but hasn't come any closer. If the three-point shooting continues the way it's been for both teams, this game could get pretty close.


----------



## Vintage

rawse said:


> Dirk is just four inches taller, really long and really versatile.
> 
> Shane's guarded Shaq one-on-one before, and last night, he was on Brevin Knight for a stretch. He really can guard just about anyone. But Dirk's a problem for anyone.



Shane was a DPOY in NCAA's for a reason...


----------



## GNG

Battier has seven points in the quarter.

Dirk gets a ridiculous shot to go in. And one. His jumpshot is money.


----------



## Vintage

rawse said:


> Battier just hit Memphis' fourth three pointer of the night.
> 
> Dallas is 0-6 from deep. What's going on there?
> 
> Memphis has cut the lead to four three times now but hasn't come any closer. If the three-point shooting continues the way it's been for both teams, this game could get pretty close.



That's what I can't figure out....How is Dallas shooting poorly from behind the arc? They normally are good. They have plenty of shooters.

But kudos to Memphis for keeping this close.


----------



## Kunlun

Josh Howard's jump shot is realling coming along nicely. And he's all over the place all the time. Great player to have on the team.


----------



## Vintage

rawse said:


> Battier has seven points in the quarter.
> 
> Dirk gets a ridiculous shot to go in. And one. His jumpshot is money.



Battier is really solid. Just a real glue type player.

Was his contract ever extended?

Just thinking ahead to free agency.


----------



## GNG

Vintage said:


> Ah.
> 
> I was wondering, because that seemed a bit strange. Who is guarding Wright? Dampier? Or is Dallas in a zone?


It looks like they're in a 3-2 right now, but from what I've seen, it's mainly just double-teams, with Ren and some others cutting to the basket.

Also, he's just simply gotten the ball and not screwed around dribbling it, instead going straight up and finishing nicely.


----------



## Tersk

Vintage said:


> That's what I can't figure out....How is Dallas shooting poorly from behind the arc? They normally are good. They have plenty of shooters.
> 
> But kudos to Memphis for keeping this close.


Surprisingly, the Mavericks aren't that good from behind the arc anymore. Last season we had Nash and Walker, this season our only 3 shooters are an old and rusty Finley, Devin Harris, Jason Terry and Dirk Nowitzki


----------



## Tersk

rawse said:


> It looks like they're in a 3-2 right now, but from what I've seen, it's mainly just double-teams, with Ren and some others cutting to the basket.


Who is Ren?


----------



## Vintage

Memphis with a win can secure the 8th playoff seed, right rawse?

That would be a 5 game lead over Minnesota with 5 games left, and doesn't Memphis have a lead on the series over Minnesota?


----------



## Tersk

I love you Keith Van Horn

Just hit a 24 ft 3 pointer to extend the lead to 8


----------



## Vintage

Theo! said:


> Who is Ren?



LoRENzen Wright, C for Memphis.


----------



## GNG

Vintage said:


> Battier is really solid. Just a real glue type player.
> 
> Was his contract ever extended?
> 
> Just thinking ahead to free agency.


Yep. Six years at around the MLE. I think $36 million. That's a steal in my book.


----------



## Tersk

Vintage said:


> Memphis with a win can secure the 8th playoff seed, right rawse?
> 
> That would be a 5 game lead over Minnesota with 5 games left, and doesn't Memphis have a lead on the series over Minnesota?


Yep, but they'll still get into the playoffs. Minnesota is no worries


----------



## Vintage

Theo! said:


> Surprisingly, the Mavericks aren't that good from behind the arc anymore. Last season we had Nash and Walker, this season our only 3 shooters are an old and rusty Finley, Devin Harris, Jason Terry and Dirk Nowitzki


I miss seeing Devin Harris in a Badger uni. Wisconsin would have beat UNC if we had Harris(well, we might have been in different brackets, different seeds, etc...but hey).


Outside of Gordon, Deng, and Duhon.......the rookie I want most to succeed is Devin Harris.


----------



## Tersk

Vintage said:


> LoRENzen Wright, C for Memphis.


Ah, I knew it was somebody obvious I just couldn't put my finger on it


----------



## Vintage

rawse said:


> Yep. Six years at around the MLE. I think $36 million. That's a steal in my book.



I agree.

But with Jones, Miller, Battier, Cardinal, Posey, and Wells....thats quite a glut at the wing position....not to mention, Posey, Wells, Battier, and Cardinal are making some good money.

Perhaps you should trade Battier.

:yes:

To Chicago.


----------



## CLUTCH#41

It's staying a close game.Mavs up 79-71 after 3rd quarter.


----------



## Vintage

Grizzlies Mavericks
FG% 42.2 48.4
3PT% 50.0 14.3
FT% 65.0 81.8
Turnovers 9 10
Fast Break 0 15
Biggest Lead 4 13
Unanswered Pts 2 4
Points in the Paint 34 26


----------



## Tersk

*<marquee>End of 3rd</marquee>*








*Grizzlies 71*

Lorenzen Wright 16 points
Lorenzen Wright 7 rebounds
Mike Miller, Pau Gasol & Earl Watson 3 assists








*Mavericks 79*

Dirk Nowitzki 19 points
Erick Dampier 9 rebounds
Jason Terry 4 assists


----------



## Vintage

Dirk 19/8
Howard 16/7


----------



## GNG

Vintage said:


> Memphis with a win can secure the 8th playoff seed, right rawse?
> 
> That would be a 5 game lead over Minnesota with 5 games left, and doesn't Memphis have a lead on the series over Minnesota?


Yeah, we're looking ahead of us - not behind us - now. You lose to the Hawks right now, you don't deserve to go to the playoffs.

I can't see us catching the Nuggets right now. Houston seems to be getting it back on track as well.


----------



## GNG

Vintage said:


> I agree.
> 
> Perhaps you should trade Battier.
> 
> :yes:
> 
> To Chicago.


Want Bonzi? :groucho:


----------



## Vintage

rawse said:


> Want Bonzi? :groucho:



Not touching him with a 10' pole...


----------



## CLUTCH#41

Bonzi for Bradley.Ill do that trade.


----------



## Dre

We're up 12, 83-71.


----------



## CLUTCH#41

Harris with a charge,rebound,and then makes a sweet pass.


----------



## GNG

Devin Harris, the smallest player on the Mavs, skies in for the offensive rebound between three Grizzlies. Finley hits a three-pointer seconds later.

That about sums up this game..


----------



## Vintage

_Dre_ said:


> We're up 12, 83-71.



What's that jersey? Mexico? Is that in reference to Mike Vick's alias?



Mavs pulling away?


----------



## Vintage

rawse said:


> Devin Harris, the smallest player on the Mavs, skies in for the offensive rebound between three Grizzlies. Finley hits a three-pointer seconds later.
> 
> That about sums up this game..



Well, it is Devin Harris..... 


GO UW-MADISON.....


----------



## Tersk

Henderson and Van Horn frontline, interesting to see/hear how it goes


----------



## GNG

Dallas now up 89-75. 10-2 run.

Memphis needs to get back into the paint.


----------



## Vintage

Theo! said:


> Henderson and Van Horn frontline, interesting to see/hear how it goes



I'm a bit curious as to that too.

Van Horn isn't exactly known for his defense....neither is Henderson.

What gives?


----------



## Vintage

rawse said:


> Dallas now up 89-75. 10-2 run.
> 
> Memphis needs to get back into the paint.



You'd think Memphis would feed Gasol over and over....

Or is Gasol not the featured player on offense?


----------



## Dre

Which uniforms did we wear? I'm guessing by Rawse's signature, we wore the Diddys.


----------



## Tersk

Theo! said:


> Henderson and Van Horn frontline, interesting to see/hear how it goes


Okay, maybe not...Dampier is in


----------



## GNG

Van Horn just picked up his fourth.

Daniels out. Howard in.


----------



## Vintage

I was wondering where Stromile Swift was?

He has 4 fouls in 9 minutes?

Was he guarding Dirk?


----------



## Tersk

Vintage said:


> I was wondering where Stromile Swift was?
> 
> He has 4 fouls in 9 minutes?
> 
> Was he guarding Dirk?


Probably dunking on Shawn Bradley


----------



## GNG

Aliens abducted James Posey.

I don't know who this is.


----------



## Vintage

Theo! said:


> Probably dunking on Shawn Bradley



Or Bradley dunking on Swift?

How would Swift get fouls for dunking on Bradley...I doubt Bradley took 4 charges.


----------



## Tersk

Vintage said:


> I'm a bit curious as to that too.
> 
> Van Horn isn't exactly known for his defense....neither is Henderson.
> 
> What gives?


Van Horn is an underrated defender, since he arrived here his defense has been pretty good for us. I think even Avery Johnson called him the best team defender

Henderson is pretty good on D, I'd say D is more important to him than O


----------



## Tersk

rawse said:


> Aliens abducted James Posey.


----------



## Vintage

Theo! said:


> Van Horn is an underrated defender, since he arrived here his defense has been pretty good for us. I think even Avery Johnson called him the best team defender
> 
> Henderson is pretty good on D, I'd say D is more important to him than O



For some reason, I always associated Van Horn with good offense, and average at best defense.

Guess I was wrong.

Or Avery is getting the most out of him.

Or a combination of both.


----------



## Vintage

Theo! said:


>



The hideousness scares me...


----------



## Vintage

Dallas up by 14....


----------



## Vintage

Some stats that jump out at me:
Memphis Dallas
FG% 41.1 48.6
3PT% 44.4 33.3
FT% 69.6 85.2
Fast Break 2 15

Fast break points, Free Throw Percentage, and FG Percentage is killing Memphis...that, and rebounds.


----------



## Tersk

Vintage said:


> For some reason, I always associated Van Horn with good offense, and average at best defense.
> 
> Guess I was wrong.
> 
> *Or Avery is getting the most out of him.*
> 
> Or a combination of both.


:yes:


----------



## Tersk

We have 10 more rebounds than them 

This was unheard of with Don Nelson


----------



## Vintage

Theo! said:


> We have 10 more rebounds than them
> 
> This was unheard of with Don Nelson



And defense too.


----------



## CLUTCH#41

Howard follows up the miss with a dunk.Mavs up 103-83


----------



## Kunlun

JOSH HOWARD!! What a putback!


----------



## Vintage

Correct me if I am wrong, but the only way Dallas gets the 2nd seed(or improve from the #4 seed) is if San Antonio loses out, and Dallas wins out.


----------



## GNG

Theo! said:


> We have 10 more rebounds than them
> 
> This was unheard of with Don Nelson


Then again, we're Memphis. The Baylor women's team could outrebound us.


----------



## Vintage

CLUTCH#41 said:


> Howard follows up the miss with a dunk.Mavs up 103-83



Who missed the shot?


----------



## Vintage

rawse said:


> Then again, we're Memphis. The Baylor women's team could outrebound us.



Why isn't Swift in there? Isn't Swift a better rebounder than Wright?


----------



## Tersk

Vintage said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but the only way Dallas gets the 2nd seed(or improve from the #4 seed) is if San Antonio loses out, and Dallas wins out.


It's final, Dallas has clinced the 4th seed. No matter what happens, Dallas will be 4th seed come playoff time


----------



## GNG

Vintage said:


> Why isn't Swift in there? Isn't Swift a better rebounder than Wright?


Oh no, definitely not. I think Battier might be a better rebounder than Stromile.


----------



## Vintage

Theo! said:


> It's final, Dallas has clinced the 4th seed. No matter what happens, Dallas will be 4th seed come playoff time



Well, at least they'll have the HCA for the first round. As of now, its Sacramento.


----------



## GNG

Vintage said:


> Who missed the shot?


Dampier. Mavs got two off. rebounds that possession.


----------



## Vintage

rawse said:


> Oh no, definitely not. I think Battier might be a better rebounder than Stromile.



Who's the best rebounder on the team?


----------



## Tersk

Vintage said:


> Well, at least they'll have the HCA for the first round. As of now, its Sacramento.


http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=157756


----------



## Vintage

rawse said:


> Dampier. Mavs got two off. rebounds that possession.



Ouch. 17 off rebounds for Dallas.


----------



## Tersk

Vintage said:


> Who's the best rebounder on the team?


I'd say Pau?


----------



## Vintage

Theo! said:


> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=157756



Nicely done.


----------



## GNG

Vintage said:


> Who's the best rebounder on the team?


I'm inclined to say Gasol, because of the statistics alone, but since the All-Star Break, it's been Lorenzen hands down, sad as it sounds.


----------



## Tersk

Vintage said:


> Nicely done.


See, us pinkos are good for something


----------



## Vintage

Theo! said:


> See, us pinkos are good for something



Maybe....for one thing, at the most... 

19 point lead by Dallas...


----------



## Dre

Dallas 110-Memphis 89
Final


Great win for us.


----------



## Vintage

Devin Harris: 5 points, 3 assists, 2 rebounds in 7 minutes.


Good production for little time...


:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Vintage

_Dre_ said:


> Dallas 110-Memphis 89
> Final
> 
> 
> Great win for us.



21 point spanking.....ouch....

Sorry rawse.


----------



## Vintage

*Re: Dallas Mavericks vs Memphis Grizzlies (April 13th)*



DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> My prediction:
> Mavericks 110
> -
> Memphis 103



Wow....you guessed the Mavs dead on.

Nice...


----------



## Tersk

We can still get this to 200, easy boys!

This is a very nice win for us, considering the (once again) slow start we had


----------



## Tersk

*Re: Dallas Mavericks vs Memphis Grizzlies (April 13th)*



Vintage said:


> Wow....you guessed the Mavs dead on.
> 
> Nice...


Thanks for reminding me, I must now find out who wins!


----------



## Vintage

48-34 rebounding advantage for Dallas


Dallas hammered the offensive glass, gaining a 18-14 advantage. Dallas also outrebounded Memphis 30-20 on the defensive glass.

Its hard to win games when you are thoroughly dominated on the boards.


----------



## Gambino

That was an impressive win tonight by Dallas against a solid and well coached Memphis team tonight. The Grizzlies just ran out of gas and thus Dallas pulled away at the end. The score was closer than indicated. Howard was spectacular tonight on both ends of the court as was Harris. Howard defended Miller very well tonight. Dirk was his usual self and Daniels filled in very well in Stack's missing tonight. Glad to see him have a solid night tonight because of his struggles. Everybody played well tonight.

Now what I do not like is the silly fouls. We committ to many of those to early and to often. We need to work on that before the playoffs begin. But an all around good win tonight and way to finish the home stand at 4-0 and win our last 8 games at home :biggrin:. Now the next three on the road which are all winable. That makes up 53-24.

Good game Memphis especially lorenzen wright.


----------



## Gambino

*Re: Dallas Mavericks vs Memphis Grizzlies (April 13th)*



Vintage said:


> Wow....you guessed the Mavs dead on.
> 
> Nice...


I did the same thing one day lol. I predicted that we win against New Orleans 103-87 and Dallas won 103-86


----------



## GNG

Vintage said:


> 21 point spanking.....ouch....
> 
> Sorry rawse.


I'm over it. I'd expect nothing less from the Mavericks. They've been our daddy this season.

If anything, maybe games like this will convince the "Executive of the Year" Logo that he needs to get on the phone and make some changes.


----------



## Tersk

Tristan said:


> HUGE game for memphis. as much as i want them to keep winning (so minny wouldnt get in the PO, cuz i absolutely despise the team), our mavz need to keep winning. memphis knows this is a huge game for them in order to stay on the PO, but on our side, our key players need to step it up and put a D on JWill and Pau. We'll win
> 
> 109-92 mavz


Congratulations Tristan for winning, he predicted the closest to each teams score!


----------



## Vintage

rawse said:


> I'm over it. I'd expect nothing less from the Mavericks. They've been our daddy this season.
> 
> If anything, maybe games like this will convince the "Executive of the Year" Logo that he needs to get on the phone and make some changes.



Like maybe unloading some of the glut at the wing position and getting a C?


----------



## Tersk

rawse said:


> I'm over it. I'd expect nothing less from the Mavericks. They've been our daddy this season.


Thats the third time this season that Dallas have kept Memphis under 90 points, pretty impressive!


----------



## Vintage

*Re: Dallas Mavericks vs Memphis Grizzlies (April 13th)*



Gambino said:


> I did the same thing one day lol. I predicted that we win against New Orleans 103-87 and Dallas won 103-86



That's pretty damn close.

What's the winner get?


----------



## Tersk

Vintage said:


> Like maybe unloading some of the glut at the wing position and getting a C?


Does Jake "Me eat rock" Tsakalidis not qualify?


----------



## Vintage

Theo! said:


> Thats the third time this season that Dallas have kept Memphis under 90 points, pretty impressive!



How many under Avery Johnson as coach?


----------



## GNG

rawse said:


> I'm over it. I'd expect nothing less from the Mavericks. They've been our daddy this season.
> 
> If anything, maybe games like this will convince the "Executive of the Year" Logo that he needs to get on the phone and make some changes.


On a related note, I'm still pissed that Evan Eschmeyer's contract was the dealbreaker for Memphis getting Dampier. Look at Dirk Nowitzki this season. He lost Steve Nash, and even then, he's an MVP candidate. The wonders playing next to a good big man can do. 

I wish I knew how Pau would do next to a 7-foot, 270 lb rebounding machine.


----------



## Vintage

rawse said:


> On a related note, I'm still pissed that Evan Eschmeyer's contract was the dealbreaker for Memphis getting Dampier. Look at Dirk Nowitzki this season. He lost Steve Nash, and even then, he's an MVP candidate. The wonders playing next to a good big man can do.
> 
> I wish I knew how Pau would do next to a 7-foot, 270 lb rebounding machine.



Not only that, but Dampier can clean up some shots too.

Dampier is a very solid defensive/rebounding center. Perhaps some of the wing men Memphis has can be used to gain back a similar player.

Dunno who they could get though...


----------



## Tersk

Vintage said:


> How many under Avery Johnson as coach?


We haven't played the Grizzlies since AJ has been our coach

But with AJ as our head coach, we are 11-2, and have had 7 games in which we hold our opponent under 90 points


----------



## Vintage

Theo! said:


> We haven't played the Grizzlies since AJ has been our coach
> 
> But with AJ as our head coach, we are 11-2, and have had 7 games in which we hold our opponent under 90 points



Offense sells tickets; Defense wins championships.

With Avery Johnson, the Mavs's defense has improved. Could this be the year they advance deep into the playoffs, possibly to the finals?


----------



## Elyas

Wow, this game was more of a blowout than I expected. Maybe rawse can explain it? Grizzlies seem like the should give Dallas more problems that they do so I'm curious what might be the problems since I'm not that familair with the team.


----------



## Tersk

Vintage said:


> Offense sells tickets; Defense wins championships.
> 
> With Avery Johnson, the Mavs's defense has improved. Could this be the year they advance deep into the playoffs, possibly to the finals?


I've been saying it for most of the year, Mavericks are going to win the championship baby. Avery Johnson was only the icing to the cake..


----------



## GNG

Vintage said:


> Not only that, but Dampier can clean up some shots too.
> 
> Dampier is a very solid defensive/rebounding center. Perhaps some of the wing men Memphis has can be used to gain back a similar player.
> 
> Dunno who they could get though...


Magloire seems to be the popular choice on the Memphis board.

But other than him, no available big man out there is worth us giving up a ton of talent. I'd like to grab Johan Petro in the draft, and after that, we're left to sign good-rebounders-but-marginal-players like Dan Gadzuric and Reggie Evans in free agency (who we might not even get anyway).

I'm not happy with Jerry West tonight.


----------



## Vintage

Elyas said:


> Wow, this game was more of a blowout than I expected. Maybe rawse can explain it? Grizzlies seem like the should give Dallas more problems that they do so I'm curious what might be the problems since I'm not that familair with the team.



I think rebounding, better shooting, better defense, and fastbreak points led to the blowout.

But I didn't watch the game, so I cannot tell you for sure...

But judging from the stats, that's what I would say was the difference in the game.


----------



## Vintage

rawse said:


> Magloire seems to be the popular choice on the Memphis board.
> 
> But other than him, no available big man out there is worth us giving up a ton of talent. I'd like to grab Johan Petro in the draft, and after that, we're left to sign good-rebounders-but-marginal-players like Dan Gadzuric and Reggie Evans in free agency (who we might not even get anyway).



Magloire would be a great fit.

What about a possible Battier + 1st for Magloire type deal.


Dunno if N.O. would do it, but if Magloire wants out....Battier and Smith would form a good 2/3 for many years...

Edit: or Swift plus a 1st...if the Hornets want size in return.


----------



## Tersk

Mavs turn Grizzlies hope to dust


> The Mavericks finally ran the table on an extended home stand.
> 
> They put a cap on their best stay at American Airlines Center this season with a 110-89 trouncing of the Memphis Grizzlies Monday night. The 4-0 home stand was their best of the season, besting a 3-0 stay and a 4-1 run earlier in the season.
> 
> 
> 
> The Mavericks got 23 points and nine rebounds from Josh Howard, while Marquis Daniels and Keith Van Horn came off the bench to pick up the slack for the suspended Jerry Stackhouse as the Mavericks improved to 11-2 under Avery Johnson.
> 
> It was the next-to-last home game of the regular season and seemed to affirm that the Mavericks have regained their salty side on the AAC court, where they struggled during the first half of the season but are undefeated 7-0 since Johnson took over for Don Nelson.
> 
> The win also denied the Memphis Grizzlies a place in the playoffs. They still need a win, or a Minnesota loss, to clinch a postseason berth.
> 
> The Mavericks begin a three-game road trip Wednesday in Seattle.


----------



## Tristan

Theo! said:


> Congratulations Tristan for winning, he predicted the closest to each teams score!


Yay! Finally got one...thanks. First, I wanna thank God, second of all I want to thank the mavz and memphis for making this possible. And Theo...Theo....this wud never ever be possible without you. I love you man! Haha, jk. Good game by mavs.

We'll go deep in the PO. :cheers:


----------



## Vintage

I was playing with realgm, and someone is BYC....

I am guessing Battier is.


----------



## Tersk

Tristan said:


> Yay! Finally got one...thanks. First, I wanna thank God, second of all I want to thank the mavz and memphis for making this possible. And Theo...Theo....this wud never ever be possible without you. I love you man! Haha, jk. Good game by mavs.
> 
> We'll go deep in the PO. :cheers:


Congrats, you were very close to predicting the correct score

Thanks for the kind words


----------



## Dre

Vintage said:


> Magloire would be a great fit.
> 
> What about a possible Battier + 1st for Magloire type deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: or Swift plus a 1st...if the Hornets want size in return.


No, I think the Grizzlies need to keep all the size they can. I would rather get rid of Wright than Swift anyway. They will probably have similar annual salaries (seeing as how Swift is going to get a mid level deal probably), so it could work. I think if Magloire wants out, the Hornets aren't going to get a lot for him. They already proved they're incapable of a good deal with the (Baron) Davis trade.


----------



## Vintage

Theo! said:


> Congrats, you were very close to predicting the correct score
> 
> Thanks for the kind words



What does the winner get?


----------



## Vintage

_Dre_ said:


> No, I think the Grizzlies need to keep all the size they can. I would rather get rid of Wright than Swift anyway. They will probably have similar annual salaries (seeing as how Swift is going to get a mid level deal probably), so it could work. I think if Magloire wants out, the Hornets aren't going to get a lot for him. They already proved they're incapable of a good deal with the (Baron) Davis trade.



True. But Memphis might be a center away from becoming legit contenders.

Magloire could be that missing piece. If Memphis really is that close, they will make a deal...even if it means parting with Swift.


----------



## Tersk

Mavericks 110 Grizzlies 89


> DALLAS (AP) -- Josh Howard scored 23 points and Keith Van Horn added 14, leading the Dallas Mavericks to a 110-89 victory over Memphis on Monday night that spoiled the Grizzlies' first chance to clinch a playoff spot. Memphis endured its worst loss under coach Mike Fratello and second-worst of the season; the Grizzlies lost to Minnesota by 25 on Nov. 26 when Hubie Brown was still in charge.
> 
> Regardless, Memphis can still get into the playoffs with its next win or a loss by the Timberwolves. Both teams play next on Wednesday.
> 
> Dirk Nowitzki had 23 points and nine rebounds for the Mavericks, who clinched the West's No. 4 seed in its previous game. They won their season-best eighth straight at home and improved to 11-2 under coach Avery Johnson.
> 
> The Mavs took control midway through the second quarter and never relented against a team that had won five of its last six games, most by wide margins.
> 
> Dallas enjoyed another big scoring night despite being without sixth man Jerry Stackhouse. He was suspended without pay because of a skirmish with Utah's Kirk Snyder in a hallway following Saturday night's game.
> 
> <table align="left" border="0" cellpadding="1" hspace="10" vspace="5"> <tbody><tr> <td><script type="text/javascript">if (window.yzq_a == null){ document.write("<scr" + "ipt type=text/javascript src=http://"); if ("http" == "https") document.write("a248.e.akamai.net/sec"); else document.write("us.js1.yimg.com/us"); document.write(".yimg.com/lib/bc/bc1_5a.js></scr" + "ipt>");} </script><script type="text/javascript"> if (window.yzq_a) { yzq_a('p', 'P=N_c7R0LaR9Hr5eGzQesujATW0x4A30JbPjIABTUR&T=13sdl5esk%2fX%3d1113275954%2fE%3d95861904%2fR%3dsports%2fK%3d5%2fV%3d1.1%2fW%3d8a%2fY%3dYAHOO%2fF%3d1484399090%2fS%3d1%2fJ%3dB2A849D1'); yzq_a('a', '&U=1396fs0dh%2fN%3db6IfokLaSjk-%2fC%3d318324.6181275.7184370.1806201%2fD%3dLREC%2fB%3d2634678'); } </script><noscript><img width=1 height=1 alt="" src="http://bc1.us.yahoo.com/b?P=N_c7R0LaR9Hr5eGzQesujATW0x4A30JbPjIABTUR&T=1414mmd1i%2fX%3d1113275954%2fE%3d95861904%2fR%3dsports%2fK%3d5%2fV%3d2.1%2fW%3d8a%2fY%3dYAHOO%2fF%3d2637840012%2fQ%3d-1%2fS%3d1%2fJ%3dB2A849D1&U=1396fs0dh%2fN%3db6IfokLaSjk-%2fC%3d318324.6181275.7184370.1806201%2fD%3dLREC%2fB%3d2634678"></noscript>
> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> Van Horn and Marquis Daniels knew they were going to have to pick up the slack created by Stackhouse's absence, and they responded perfectly with a 15-3 run early in the second quarter that began with the Mavericks down by five.
> 
> After Van Horn tied it at 30, he made a nice pass to set up Daniels' jumper that put Dallas ahead for good. Then Van Horn began padding the lead with a finger roll that turned into a three-point play.
> 
> The Mavs led by 13 before halftime and the Grizzlies could only get within four the rest of the game. Every time Memphis began a rally, Dallas came up with a momentum-killing basket. Then Van Horn opened the fourth quarter with four straight free throws and Devin Harris had a three-point play and fed Michael Finley for a 3-pointer that upped the lead to 14.
> 
> Howard stretched it to 20 for the first time with 3:26 left by flying through the lane and slamming a miss by Erick Dampier, letting Johnson empty the bench the last few minutes.
> 
> Dampier had six points and 13 rebounds to help Dallas outrebound Memphis 48-34 and run to a 15-2 lead in fast-break scoring. Terry had nine rebounds and Van Horn added seven.
> 
> Lorenzen Wright had 18 points and seven rebounds for Memphis. Pau Gasol scored 14 points on just 5-of-15 shooting and Mike Miller added 13 points.
> 
> The Mavs opened the game 1-of-10, but hit 9-of-11 during the second-quarter run and finished the game making 49 percent.
> 
> 
> <small>*Notes*</small>
> 
> Dallas won its 53rd game, topping last season's total. ... The Mavs have beaten the Grizzlies four straight and nine in a row at home. ... The two previous meetings were in November. ... Memphis opened a four-game, six-day road trip. The Grizzlies have 19 road wins, tying the franchise record. ... Twenty-five couples were married at halftime. In addition to several dressed-down brides and grooms, there was a bride with a Nowitzki jersey over her elegant dress and a groom who lettered his last name in white stickers across the back of his tuxedo.


----------



## Tersk

Vintage said:


> What does the winner get?


500 uCash points from myself, and from _Dre_. So 1000 uCash points

you should post the predictions more often now


----------



## Vintage

> Dallas won its 53rd game, topping last season's total. ... The Mavs have beaten the Grizzlies four straight and nine in a row at home. ... The two previous meetings were in November. ... Memphis opened a four-game, six-day road trip. The Grizzlies have 19 road wins, tying the franchise record. ... Twenty-five couples were married at halftime. In addition to several dressed-down brides and grooms, there was a bride with a Nowitzki jersey over her elegant dress and a groom who lettered his last name in white stickers across the back of his tuxedo


What? Now that's something you don't hear every day.

25 couples married at halftime...Wow.....


----------



## Tersk

_Dre_ said:


> Which uniforms did we wear? I'm guessing by Rawse's signature, we wore the Diddys.


Nope, we wore the whites


----------



## Vintage

Memphis Player of the Game:
Lorenzen Wright 7-12 18 points and 7 rebounds



Dallas Player of the Game:
Josh Howard 9-15 23 points 9 rebounds


Howard had a great game.


----------



## GNG

Vintage said:


> Magloire would be a great fit.
> 
> What about a possible Battier + 1st for Magloire type deal.
> 
> 
> Dunno if N.O. would do it, but if Magloire wants out....Battier and Smith would form a good 2/3 for many years...
> 
> Edit: or Swift plus a 1st...if the Hornets want size in return.


West wouldn't do Battier + filler for Baron Davis, so I doubt he'll give up Shane and a draft pick for Magloire. I wouldn't do that trade either. Pau and Shane are the two players we need to keep the most.

I would trade any combination of Jason Williams, Bonzi Wells, Stromile Swift, Earl Watson, James Posey and Andre Emmett plus our draft pick for Magloire and whatever filler necessary. If we could even keep the draft pick, that'd be even better, because I want Petro - if only for the *Petro*leum and *Gasol*ine jokes.

Red Auerbach once said that to build a successful team, find a good point guard and a good center, and then "fill in" the other positions. Coincidentally, the two positions that we are lacking in are point guard and center.


----------



## Vintage

rawse said:


> West wouldn't do Battier + filler for Baron Davis, so I doubt he'll give up Shane and a draft pick for Magloire. I wouldn't do that trade either. Pau and Shane are the two players we need to keep the most.
> 
> I would trade any combination of Jason Williams, Bonzi Wells, Stromile Swift, Earl Watson, James Posey and Andre Emmett plus our draft pick for Magloire and whatever filler necessary. If we could even keep the draft pick, that'd be even better, because I want Petro - if only for the *Petro*leum and *Gasol*ine jokes.
> 
> Red Auerbach once said that to build a successful team, find a good point guard and a good center, and then "fill in" the other positions. Coincidentally, the two positions that we are lacking in are point guard and center.



The Bulls never had a great PG and C during their run, however.


----------



## Kunlun

The Mavs played really well tonight and deserved to win. They really controlled the boards well and Josh Howard was awesome! Anyone else notice how long his arms are?? They almost go down to his knees!


----------



## Vintage

Swift, Watson, and filler for Magloire?

Magloire
Gasol
Battier
Miller
Williams


----------



## Tersk

Every post from here on out will earn: Vintage, Rawse, Kunlun, Clutch, Volcom, Gambino and Rhubarb 500 points. It will earn others 100 per post aswell


----------



## GNG

Vintage said:


> The Bulls never had a great PG and C during their run, however.


I love Mike Miller and all, but I'd never confuse him for the guy that Bulls team had.


----------



## Dre

> Red Auerbach once said that to build a successful team, find a good point guard and a good center, and then "fill in" the other positions. Coincidentally, the two positions that we are lacking in are point guard and center.


That's funny, considering his latter dynasty was built from the small forward position. And his second best player arguably was a power forward. 

It's more like find a great player, than "fill in" the rest.


----------



## GNG

Vintage said:


> Swift, Watson, and filler for Magloire?
> 
> Magloire
> Gasol
> Battier
> Miller
> Williams


Deal. 

And then our next move would be to trade a combination of Wells, Posey, Williams and whoever else to a team with a disgruntled star wing player. I'm hoping Boston lets Antoine Walker loose again in the offseason just to tick Paul Pierce off.


----------



## Vintage

One thing I do not understand is how West stood pat at the trade deadline both this year and last year. He has a glut of wing players and desperately needs a center with some size, a la Magloire.

I understand not wanting to part with Battier and Gasol....but he couldn't put together a good offer?


----------



## Vintage

rawse said:


> I love Mike Miller and all, but I'd never confuse him for the guy that Bulls team had.



True, but it proves you can win without a great PG and Center.


Of course, it helps to have arguable the best two wing players in the game at the time....but still, there's always an exception...


----------



## Vintage

_Dre_ said:


> That's funny, considering his latter dynasty was built from the small forward position. And his second best player arguably was a power forward.
> 
> It's more like find a great player, than "fill in" the rest.



Find great players with good basketball IQ....

That's IMO how it works.


Jordan, Pippen, Drexler, Olajuwon, Bryant, O'Neal, Thomas, and Dumars...


Great players with great bball IQ's.


----------



## GNG

Vintage said:


> One thing I do not understand is how West stood pat at the trade deadline both this year and last year. He has a glut of wing players and desperately needs a center with some size, a la Magloire.


I'm just as confused as you. We needed to make a move at the deadline as bad as any team, but it didn't happen. I remember Bulls fans calling for Eddy Curry's head at the beginning of the year when they started 0-9. West should have jumped on that and offered whatever it took without giving up Gasol or Battier. But he didn't close the deal.

West has improved the team on a minor level with trades - Nick Anderson for Wes Person, Person for Bonzi Wells, Brevin Knight for Bo Outlaw and Jake Tsakalidis - but none of those guys are going to win us a playoff game. And the best player in those trades, Bonzi, has been nothing but trouble in the locker room lately, if you listen to the right people.

Like I said, not a Logo fan tonight.


----------



## GNG

Vintage said:


> True, but it proves you can win without a great PG and Center.
> 
> 
> Of course, it helps to have arguable the best two wing players in the game at the time....but still, there's always an exception...


Yeah, if Memphis had Kobe and LeBron on the roster, it'd be one thing. Actually, we were just one ping pong bounce away from LeBron, so let's not talk about that. Makes me sad.

And to be fair to Auerbach, he did mean "fill in" the other spots with smart, team players, of course. I was just paraphrasing.


----------



## Vintage

rawse said:


> I'm just as confused as you. We needed to make a move at the deadline as bad as any team, but it didn't happen. I remember Bulls fans calling for Eddy Curry's head at the beginning of the year when they started 0-9. West should have jumped on that and offered whatever it took without giving up Gasol or Battier. But he didn't close the deal.
> 
> West has improved the team on a minor level with trades - Nick Anderson for Wes Person, Person for Bonzi Wells, Brevin Knight for Bo Outlaw and Jake Tsakalidis - but none of those guys are going to win us a playoff game. And the best player in those trades, Bonzi, has been nothing but trouble in the locker room lately, if you listen to the right people.
> 
> Like I said, not a Logo fan tonight.


Curry's stock was at an all time low. I wonder if West was holding out, trying to low-ball us more.

Or if Paxson just simply said "not enough."

Either way, I think West has missed out the past two seasons on trades that could have put Memphis into an elite team.


----------



## Dre

Vintage said:


> Find great players with good basketball IQ....
> 
> That's IMO how it works.
> 
> 
> Jordan, Pippen, Drexler, Olajuwon, Bryant, O'Neal, Thomas, and Dumars...
> 
> 
> Great players with great bball IQ's.


Well, yeah. I was implying great players already have that great IQ.


----------



## Vintage

rawse said:


> Yeah, if Memphis had Kobe and LeBron on the roster, it'd be one thing. Actually, we were just one ping pong bounce away from LeBron, so let's not talk about that. Makes me sad.
> 
> And to be fair to Auerbach, he did mean "fill in" the other spots with smart, team players, of course. I was just paraphrasing.


True. But Miller and Battier, although not superstars, are better than average starters. Combine that with Gasol, a good post player, Williams, a good PG, and Magloire, a good center...that's a very good starting five.


----------



## Tersk

Kunlun said:


> The Mavs played really well tonight and deserved to win. They really controlled the boards well and Josh Howard was awesome! Anyone else notice how long his arms are?? They almost go down to his knees!


He has veeery long arms, but surprisingly he's not a great shot blocker like Andrei Kirilenko or Tayshaun Prince


----------



## GNG

Vintage said:


> True. But Miller and Battier, although not superstars, are better than average starters.


I agree, but my point is that if the Bulls had, for example, Nate McMillan and Eddie Jones plugged in for Jordan and Pippen, they'd probably get wiped out in the first round like we did last year. Michael and Scottie was a very special pairing, and above-average isn't going to cut it without some better team chemistry and the consistency a star wing player brings. I'd be happy with Miller and Battier as our starters longterm though (and they're both signed longterm). We have much more pressing matters.



> Combine that with Gasol, a good post player, Williams, a good PG, and Magloire, a good center...that's a very good starting five.


That would be a good starting five. Williams might be an issue. Honestly, I don't like the makeup of the team right now, despite the recent streak of blowouts we've had. We just are not a team built to go very far. There are several moves that need to be made, but I agree that center is the first thing we need to address. With Dampier this year, Pau would be scoring 20 points nightly. We got beat badly on the rebounds tonight, but this wasn't any worse than it has normally been this year.


----------



## GNG

Elyas said:


> Wow, this game was more of a blowout than I expected. Maybe rawse can explain it? Grizzlies seem like the should give Dallas more problems that they do so I'm curious what might be the problems since I'm not that familair with the team.


We started out ok in the first quarter and kept pace, but we ran out of gas quickly. I could attribute this to being the second night of a back-to-back, but Dallas is point blank a better team than we are, and they're clicking on all cylinders. How many in a row have they won at home now - nine?

I do wish we could have kept it closer. Dampier and Nowitzki are far and away better rebounders than anyone on our roster, and when you get beat by double-digits on the boards, it's going to be tough to keep it close, let alone win, especially when the other team has as many weapons as Dallas does.

Can't defend Dirk, but no one else can either.

Josh Howard is developing into quite a player, and he simply had too much energy for us. We didn't even care about boxing him out or stopping penetration to the basket in the second half.

We kept getting the lead down to four, but then we'd give up six straight points or more, and have to start the comeback process all over again. This is where having a "run stopper" comes into play, and it's something Memphis needs badly. I think Pau Gasol could become a "run stopper" or "go-to guy" if he had the right personnel around him, specifically a big man.

Lorenzen Wright hustles his butt off, but he's simply not big enough to box bigger centers out. Jerome James had a career night against him a couple weeks ago, and Eddy Curry put him in severe foul trouble in a New York minute one game later. Dampier ate him alive on the offensive glass.

Memphis is a team "built on hustle." The FedExForum is sometimes referred to on broadcasts as "The House that Hustle Built." A commercial on FSN has a catchphrase - "Hustle - Another way to spell 'Grizzlies.'" Corny, but true. We hustle better than basically anyone else in the league. But Dallas has beat us in the hustle game every time we've played this year.

That's all I can think of right now. I suggest reading Fratello's post-game quotes in the Memphis thread, if they're up. Just click the "Quotes" link on the first post in the Memphis game thread.


----------



## Vintage

Part of it, like you said, is Lorenzen's lack of size.

But Memphis, as a team, doesn't have much size.

Swift is 6'9". Wright, is what? 6'10"? Backing him up, you have Big Jake, who though big, isn't an ideal guy to garner a lot of playing time. 

Memphis needs size and bulk upfront to advance into the finals, especially out west.


----------



## Vintage

With this win, it cements Dallas into the 4th seed, as Theo said.

Dallas, if they get by Sacramento, will then most likely face Phoenix in the next round....imagine that series.

That will be a fun series to watch...both teams like the uptempo, high scoring pace.

What a series that will be!


----------



## Gambino

We actually won the 4th seed when we defeated Utah the other night.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*With everything that has happened to us this season: injuries, PG uncertainty, coach uncertainty; to be only 4 games behind the Suns in record is simply remarkable....*


----------



## aussiewill

This was a great turn around in comparison to the game vs the Jazz, everyone did their role as a team and we produce for the 21 point. Damp controlled the middle with his 13 boards and a couple of blocked shots. Dirk had a reasonably quiet night, but we didn't need him to do anything more than his 19 points 8 rebounds and 3 blocked shots. JHo got back into a better offensive flow of the game top scoring for the night with 23 points, added 9 rebounds and a couple of steals to his tally. Fin is still struggling with his 2 point shots, but is still getting it done from beyind the arc. Jet did a decent job with 12 points and 6 assists too. From the bench I was glad to see KVH does what he does best and bring instant offence and 7 rebounds. In Stack's absence Marquis did a good job filling in with 10 points, 4 assisits and 3 rebounds. I was glad to see Al used instead of that useless 7'6" guy, he proved his value with 4 points, 4 rebounds and 3 blocked shots. I hope this becomes a future trend for Avery.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*I love you Erick Dampier!
27 minutes
6 points
13 rebounds

These numbers aren't THAT great, but it is just what this team needs. He is slowly returning to 35-40 minute a game form, just in time for the playoffs! :banana: The guy is our "X-Factor" for the playoffs.*


----------



## GNG

It's strange reading things about how Dampier has regressed this season.

Memphis media loves pointing out how Dampier's numbers have gone back to what they were before his contract year. But's he's an undeniable difference-maker, and the drops in his numbers were to be expected going from the Warriors to the Mavs.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

Vintage said:


> With this win, it cements Dallas into the 4th seed, as Theo said.
> 
> Dallas, if they get by Sacramento, will then most likely face Phoenix in the next round....imagine that series.
> 
> That will be a fun series to watch...both teams like the uptempo, high scoring pace.
> 
> What a series that will be!


*With the way have been playing, and the way that they have been playing, we are clearly the better team IMO. Nash isn't breaking down, but he isn't showing the flashes that he did earlier in the season. Amare can be contained by Damp, which really hurts a lot of what Phoenix tries to do in thier offense.

I just think we have WAY to many weapons this season, mixed in with the defensive that we have NEVER had. I honestly think that this is the year for us!!! :cheers: *


----------



## GNG

DHarris34Phan said:


> *With everything that has happened to us this season: injuries, PG uncertainty, coach uncertainty; to be only 4 games behind the Suns in record is simply remarkable....*


Dallas is the last team I want Memphis to see in the playoffs.

In order, here are how I think we matchup with West playoff teams (best to worst)

1. Seattle Sonics
2. Phoenix Suns
3. Houston Rockets
4. Sacramento Kings
5. Denver Nuggets
6. San Antonio Spurs (w/ 80% Duncan)
7. Dallas Mavericks


----------



## DHarris34Phan

rawse said:


> It's strange reading things about how Dampier has regressed this season.
> 
> Memphis media loves pointing out how Dampier's numbers have gone back to what they were before his contract year. But's he's an undeniable difference-maker, and the drops in his numbers were to be expected going from the Warriors to the Mavs.


*It is strange. Dampier on this team, big points and big rebounds totals only tell about half of the story. His presence alone is worth everything he is being paid, which really isn't that big of a contract. I have seen him play twice, and dude is a beast. If we didn't have the injury bug constantly, he could be a top 5 C in the league.*


----------



## Tersk

Numbers only tell half the story for Dampier.


----------



## Elyas

I think Dampier's biggest asset is to Dirk. It seems like Dirk breathes a breath of fresh air whenever Dampier is out on the floor. I don't know if Dirk has more confidence that someone is in the middle or what, but Dampier improves Dirk's game. And when Dirk's game improves the entire team's performance improves.


----------



## Gambino

rawse said:


> It's strange reading things about how Dampier has regressed this season.
> 
> Memphis media loves pointing out how Dampier's numbers have gone back to what they were before his contract year. But's he's an undeniable difference-maker, and the drops in his numbers were to be expected going from the Warriors to the Mavs.


Exactly People do not understand that Dallas is not asking him to put up those type of numbers he did with the Warriors. They are simply asking him to be a presence. Make your presence known. Which he is doing. Yet people still doubt him because of his stats. Pretty funny.


----------



## Kunlun

rawse said:


> Dallas is the last team I want Memphis to see in the playoffs.
> 
> In order, here are how I think we matchup with West playoff teams (best to worst)
> 
> 1. Seattle Sonics
> 2. Phoenix Suns
> 3. Houston Rockets
> 4. Sacramento Kings
> 5. Denver Nuggets
> 6. San Antonio Spurs (w/ 80% Duncan)
> 7. Dallas Mavericks


I would expect the Spurs to be the last team you want to see in the playoffs because of what they did to you last season. Now, their team is even better than last year's team and I think (correct me if I'm wrong) your team is much worse.


----------



## Vintage

Theo! said:


> Numbers only tell half the story for Dampier.



Exactly. Dampier has been an important part of the Mavs recent defensive run. With him in the middle, he can change and alter shots as well as grab rebounds. He has the size to effectively clog the middle, and Dallas needed someone like that.

Dampier to Dallas was a gem of a deal for Dallas.


----------



## GNG

Kunlun said:


> I would expect the Spurs to be the last team you want to see in the playoffs because of what they did to you last season. Now, their team is even better than last year's team and I think (correct me if I'm wrong) your team is much worse.


Talent-wise, we are much, much better. We replaced Bo Outlaw with Brian Cardinal, added Antonio Burks to replace Troy Bell, Dahntay Jones has made impressive strides, while James Posey has regressed. All of our starters except Jason Williams have improved from last season.

Chemistry-wise, not so much. Especially with the behind-the-scenes issues we've supposedly been having.

I'm also not counting on Tim Duncan to be Tim Duncan. I don't think he can miss a month and come back playing like the MVP candidate he was. He'll still be really good, obviously, but with Ginobili also hurting and Nesterovic going down recently, the Spurs are a bit more ripe for the pickings than Dallas, who has killed us dead in every matchup this year.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Mavs are getting ready for the postseason but it won't go that far for them.


(there's a team waiting to destroy them) :laugh:


----------



## Rhubarb

Vintage said:


> Dampier to Dallas was a gem of a deal for Dallas.


Yep.

I honestly didn't expect Dampier to play well coming out of a contract year. Seems I underestimated him bigtime. He's certainly been an asset to the team, and IMO one of the reasons Dirk is having an MVP-like season.


----------



## Tersk

Easy uCash being handed out today

*Recipients
*Rawse - 2250 (9)
Vintage - 2000 (8)
Gambino - 500 (2)
DHarris34Phan - 200 (4) He didn't have 3 posts before the 200 mark, so his posts only counted for 50 points from myself
Rhubard - 250 (1)
Kunlun - 250 (1)
Aussiewill, Elyas, DaUnbreakableKinG - 50 (1) They didn't have 3 posts before the 200 mark, so their posts only counted for 50 points from myself

Note, all those points are only from me so they will all be doubled because _Dre_ matches what I donate

Also, I donated 1 k of my points to Rawse and Vintage for helping the game thread reach 100!

Thats 5600 donated to the posters in this game thread, just from me


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

Amazing! this is post #234 in this thread! Congrats to you Theo and _Dre_ you are really doing a great job...


----------



## Zach

A Very Good game from Dallas today. Balanced scoring and great defense. Can't ask for more.


----------

